# The "Zombie Apocalypse" thread



## coolhandjames (Jun 21, 2012)

Where will your stink'n ass be ?​


----------



## rage racing (Jun 21, 2012)

Killing zombies


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 21, 2012)

The video diary and getting weapons need to switch places! Peeps gotta get their priorities straight on that one for fucks sake. But I'd have one foot in the red and one foot in the blue while firing away! Haha.


----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)

find a nice cute zombie and settle down


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 21, 2012)

Can zombies be trained with pavlovian response techniques? if so, I'm gonna have a Zombie hit squad. It would be best if you all started paying your protection money now.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good question! Wasn't there a movie with a trained Zombie in it? Shaun of the Dead... at the end??


----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)

if u marry a zombie at least u can get a shotgun divorce anytime u feel like....literally


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll be killing zombies like Rosie O'Donnell kills twinkies.  By the gross.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 21, 2012)

Oy vay !


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 22, 2012)

Saney on the bath salts, no homeless mans face is safe...


----------



## colochine (Jun 22, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Killing zombies



Just got a saiga 12 and a 20 rounds drum. Come at me zombies!!


----------



## cube789 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll be getting a blowjob


----------



## colochine (Jun 25, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> I'll be getting a blowjob




More zombie porn please.


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 25, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> I'll be getting a blowjob



Silhuas mom gagging on my cock….


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 25, 2012)

Good I am glad I am not the only one who wants to fuck a zombie or better yet a vampire !!!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am virgin lol check it out


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 25, 2012)

colochine said:


> Just got a saiga 12 and a 20 rounds drum. Come at me zombies!!


----------



## vortrit (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 28, 2012)

Just found this, it's a zombie history

This is the link to the movie: history.channel.zombies.a.living.history.hdtv.xvid-chymot.avi | PutLocker


----------



## sofargone561 (Jun 28, 2012)

stock up on canned foods ammuntion other supplys and go to an island and sit in a fucking tree stand and prepare


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 28, 2012)

Practice your head shots, too.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

More Dead Body Parts Found In Hollywood - YouTube

as opposed to finding LIVE body parts?


----------



## longworthb (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm gonna say guns drugs and explosives are what I'm reaching for when the shit hits the fan


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 28, 2012)

longworthb said:


> *I'm gonna say raping dead corpess is what i will be doing when the shit hits the fan[*/QUOTE]
> 
> you sick cunt?.


----------

